# Matrox G450 TVOUT

## Youda

Anyone out there who know some 3rd party drivers or know how to do to make dual-head enabled on a matrox g450?

have been at matrox homepage and read that their driver 4 linux does not enable TVOUT!    :Shocked: 

Have read XFree HOWTO and made some tweaking by myself but without any succes.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Anyone who know how to do?!    :Confused: 

Please answer if you have any clue!    :Idea: 

----------

## mglauche

its a while ago i had a g400, so don't remember so good, for X11 you need the MGA HAL library, if it works at all...

I did hear good things from the G400 FB drivers, that work find with tv-out, but they are a little tricky to set up, and don't have the best X11 performance ... on the other way some programms like mplayer can use direkt directfb directly ....

----------

## Ishamael

i've got an intel i830 chip in my notebook and afaik the linux drivers also do not support tv out at all - not even xv as i can see.

anybody knows if there is a fix for that?

----------

## Youda

They say that there is a other chip on the g450 than it is on the g400 and thats why tvout doesn't works under linux.... but why they dont fix it i dont know... =(

have tried to patch the kernel with some homemade FB drivers but how to use FB i dont know! Anyone who could tell me?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gear

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> its a while ago i had a g400, so don't remember so good, for X11 you need the MGA HAL library, if it works at all...

 

  I have a G400-MAX and it works very well with the drivers from Matrox:http://www.matrox.com/mga/support/drivers/files/lnx_200.cfm, I setup DualHead Clone, duplicate X11 desktop; Desktop extended on both monitors, custom resolution/refresh, I haven't tried TV-out myself, but it surely works.  

  Also I have a fully working 3D setup with DRI, AGP 4x ...  :Smile: 

 As for TV-out on G450, they say on the release notes for powerdesk for linux that is not supported  :Sad:  .

You can try post on these forums:     http://forums.matroxusers.com and http://forum.matrox.com/cgi-bin/mgaforum/Ultimate.cgi.

Good luck !

----------

## Gear

Check this thread: http://forum.matrox.com/mgaforum/Forum2/HTML/001570-2.html

and this page: http://www3.sympatico.ca/dan.eriksen/matrox_tvout/

 :Very Happy: 

----------

